# Home Depot sent me ALL the projectors!



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I ordered one but they sent me a box of 12.

Between them and my credit card company I was on the phone for 45 min. 

I call Home Depot and they say to make sure my credit card was only charged once because she has seen the receipt say one thing but then the customer gets charged for all.

You would think I would have noticed a nearly $800 charge but I haven't received this statement yet so I called my credit card co.

Turns out the charge is still pending from Home Depot so I have to wait 7-10 days to make sure they charge the right amount.

Home depot woman also said I can return them to the store but I feel a LITTLE like they should be shipping them back because their mistake, not mine.

Anyways, make sure you check your statements for right charges because I would not have thought online receipt would not match credit card charge.

And yes, it's pretty tempting to open all of them in the meantime and set them up in ALL THE WINDOWS.

View attachment 285665


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

They've done something like that to me as well. I randomly received a large roll of moisture barrier plastic. Definitely not something I ordered and I didn't have any pending orders. I called them and they made me lug it back to the store. They just don't want to pay the shipping for their mistake.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Rockstar Graphics;bt3808 said:


> They've done something like that to me as well. I randomly received a large roll of moisture barrier plastic. Definitely not something I ordered and I didn't have any pending orders. I called them and they made me lug it back to the store. They just don't want to pay the shipping for their mistake.


That seems ridiculous.

Why should we/I the consumer take my time to deal with this?

I ordered online so I WOULDN'T have to go to the store to find it. 

I guess I'll wait and see what they say.


----------



## mikeem99 (Mar 14, 2013)

has anyone bought the skeleton devil yet??

I am curious to know what sound byte it has? and to see if it is comparable to the one what the one I purchased says.


----------



## Sherizim (Jul 2, 2015)

How do you like the projector?


----------

